
It’s time for universal housing vouchers? - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2016/07/it_s_time_for_universal_housing_vouchers.html
======
sharemywin
Just make sure my voucher is for Fresno. I'll quit my job tomorrow.

